# Sensores ultrasonicos



## GigioPeru (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, estoy metido en un proyecto en el cual usare sensores ultrasonicos pero necesito que tengan una resolucion de al menos 0.5 cm en muchos datasheets no aparece esa informacion. Por favor me podrian aconsejar un sensor o en su defecto como poder conseguir la resolucion de los sensores.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 22, 2011)

Depende de la longitud de onda o frecuencia en la que trabajes. Con los de 40KHz deberías poder obtener esa resolución o mejor. La precisión es otra cosa, y depende de la temperatura y el rango de distancias.


----------



## GigioPeru (Mar 22, 2011)

En todos los dataheets donde he encomtrado informacion de resolucion dice que es 1 cm, hago caso omiso de ese dato?, podrias recomendarme un modelo de sensor


----------



## Electronec (Mar 22, 2011)

Hecha un vistazo a esto:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/circuito-sensor-proximidad-ultrasonidos-977/#post4535.

Saludos.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 22, 2011)

La circuitería y las matemáticas que uses determinarán la resolución final que tengas. También depende del rango de medición y de las condiciones térmicas. Mi experiencia es que medio centímetro de resolución no sólo es factible, si no que es relativamente fácil de superar. Lo más difícil, es la precisión, que es muy diferente, pero aún así, en rangos cortos, se puede acercar al 1% (si el aire está quieto y a la misma temperatura).


----------



## GigioPeru (Mar 22, 2011)

gracias compadre, podrias recomendarme un sensor, que no sea muy caro , busco sensores de hasta 50 dolares, si se puede de menos seria genial


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 23, 2011)

¿¿?? Yo usaba unos 'muy caros' debido a ciertas circunstancias (IP66), y costaban unos 7€ cada uno. Para aplicaciones que no necesiten protección contra el agua, casi cualquiera que puedas encontrar de 40KHz abierto (con una especie de rejilla en la parte contraria a los pines) te vale, y suelen costar entre 2 y 4 € la unidad. Si puedes, usa un par Tx Rx, con lo cual por menos de 8€ tienes el paquete completo, que ofrece las mejores prestaciones. Busca en tu proveedor habitual o cualquier tienda on line que sirva componentes en tu área. Estuvieses en los USA o en Europa, te recomendaría RS, Farnell, o mejor, Digikey.

En cualquier caso, la electrónica que apliques en el receptor (y con menor peso, en el emisor), junto con los algoritmos matemáticos que uses, son los que te determinarán tu precisión, resolución, sensibilidad, rango y capacidad. Te recomiendo además que pongas sensores de temperatura.


----------



## GigioPeru (Mar 25, 2011)

Gracias por las respuesta, leere los links e intentare avanzar con mi proyecto


----------



## tronik (Mar 25, 2011)

metete a la pagina de AG hay encontraras musha informacion sobre sensores 
www.agelectronica.com


----------



## JONH (May 22, 2011)

Hola a todos, yo también soy un poco nuevo en el foro, la verdad es que ya busque por horas en google y en este mismo foro y no pude encontrar un circuito que se adapte a lo que necesito, si alguien encontró,  tiene el diagrama y me puede ayudar se los agradezco eternamente gente, lo que necesito es hacer un sistema capas de darme un 1 o 0 lógico al momento de captar, algo o nada, por medio de sensores ultrasonicos, y tendría que tener un rango de detección de maso menos 1 mt, desde ya se los agradezco muchisimo...


----------



## Electronec (May 23, 2011)

JONH dijo:


> Hola a todos, yo también soy un poco nuevo en el foro, la verdad es que ya busque por horas en google y en este mismo foro y no pude encontrar un circuito que se adapte a lo que necesito, si alguien encontró,  tiene el diagrama y me puede ayudar se los agradezco eternamente gente, lo que necesito es hacer un sistema capas de darme un 1 o 0 lógico al momento de captar, algo o nada, por medio de sensores ultrasonicos, y tendría que tener un rango de detección de maso menos 1 mt, desde ya se los agradezco muchisimo...


Fíjate en el link que puse en post #4. Ahí aparece un circuito puesto por Andres culla salida es proporcionada por unas puertas lógicas Trigger S. ¿ Te sirve ?

PD: Ese circuito lo he probado y anda de lujo.

Saludos.


----------

